# Day 26 and growing strong :D



## Bouq (Mar 18, 2006)

Out of the 3 plants i germinated and planted, only one is doing great, the other 2 are struggling along slowly but still growing. And the funny part, is the one that is flourishing is the one that went through bad shock and fell completely over and was touching the soil after I transplanted it. I propped it up against a popsicle stick and covered the entire stem up to the first set of leaves with soil. It slowed down for about a week and then took off again and is growing great. Its about 1ft or so tall with around 8-10 sets of leaves, most of the sets have 3 leaves and are growing the 4th and 5th ones now. I've had it on a 24/7 light schedule under 2, 4 ft. flouros, 40 watts each. I'm using miracle grow moisture control potting soil. There is 2 fans in the grow room(which is a closet 2x4x8) one at the bottom blowing in cooler air and one at the top on a shelf blowing the warmer air out. I have pics on my digital camera but have not had a chance to get a usb cable to upload them onto the web. I had to leave the plants and my house at college with my neighbors watching them, but i'm not worried because they are in good hands (i hope). Very trustworthy people who wouldn't open their mouths. I will be back home on the 27th and will probably be putting them into flower 2 weeks or so after that. I am hoping to get an HPS before that for the flowering stage. This is my first grow and with all the knowledge i've gotten from this website (and the people on it) it is looking to be a good first try. Thanks again to all the people on this site who share their vast quantity of knowledge about cultivation with people like myself, we all appreciate it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2006)

*sounds like you are doing a great job. be sure to get some pics up when you get the chance. *


----------

